# smoked deer ribs



## shellbellc (Jan 23, 2007)

Most people just cut the meat out from in between and use for burger.  We've done 4 sets of smoked venison ribs and come out unbelievable!  We've talked to other people who've tried them in the oven and said they didn't like them, but everyone who has tried the smoked version is crazy over them.  We have some in the freezer now waiting for a nice warm day to fire up the smoker.  My husband has been doing them and just placing them in the smoker and not doing the 3, 2, 1 or anything.  He does dry rub and has barbecue sauced 1/2 of them. He like them with just the rub, but for most around here, it's got to be a little saucy...


----------



## cheech (Feb 2, 2007)

Sounds great please snap a picture once you have them on the smoker.


----------

